# FBI: Investigation shows FBI labs engaged in massive evidence falsification



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

FBI?s flawed forensics expert testimony: Hair analysis, bite marks, fingerprints, arson.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is very sad. The FBI used to be the epitome of law and order. What the hell happened?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the investigated the female butt


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh,


they investigated the female butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

...I got nuthin


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on that. This is going to get the Reverrend Sharpton all fired up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> This is very sad. The FBI used to be the epitome of law and order. What the hell happened?


Makes you wonder, were they that great at one point or did they just convince us of that and really they had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

FBI, Secret Service, even DOJ use to be the most incredible organizations out there. It is sickening what they have become.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> This is very sad. The FBI used to be the epitome of law and order. What the hell happened?


We gave them more credibility than they deserved. As that becomes more apparent, not only do we need to go reexamine old cases, but we need to recognize that our trust has been misplaced.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess you get sloppy and careless when you are above reproach so long. Being an advocate of the death penalty this makes me have second thoughts. How can you condemned one to death on tainted or even the possibility of tainted evidence? I will bet just like all other government scandals, there will be no one held accountable. I wounded how much if any of the false hoods were prompted by overzealous procescutors wanting a padded conviction rate for promotions and raises and how much was incompetence? Was any of the convictions just set ups for those whom have the correct political connections and payoffs?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is what happens when We The People start to treat (all aspects of) government like royalty.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

While what's been shown is bad, we need to all take a step back and remember that this was only one piece of evidence presented in each case. It doesn't negate all the other evidence not any of the other testimony. Should the cases be reassessed. Sure but should all convictions be overturned just because of a hair sample. I think not.

As far as trust is concerned, we tend to watch CSI and believe that we can determine with 100% guarentee's that we've got the right person and we know what happened and all within a one hour time window.

That just doesn't happen.

This also doesn't indicate in how many of these cases if they were jury convictions or plea bargains. In a plea bargain there is definitely one person that knows what happened. The defendant. 

As far as trusting evidence examiners or tests, that's your call.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have NO respect for the criminal justice system. We are becoming a police state.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> While what's been shown is bad, we need to all take a step back and remember that this was only one piece of evidence presented in each case. It doesn't negate all the other evidence not any of the other testimony. Should the cases be reassessed. Sure but should all convictions be overturned just because of a hair sample. I think not.
> 
> As far as trust is concerned, we tend to watch CSI and believe that we can determine with 100% guarentee's that we've got the right person and we know what happened and all within a one hour time window.
> 
> ...


You are correct that the cases need to be retried. That's one cost of the FBI presenting evidence as having scientific certainty when that was not the case and jurors not being sufficiently skeptical that such determinations were as certain as they were being told.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is the problem with lying. Once caught you loose credibility. Not only on that point of evidence but how do you believe other evidence is factual and not make believe?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Being an advocate of the death penalty this makes me have second thoughts. How can you condemned one to death on tainted or even the possibility of tainted evidence?


This is the very reason I am opposed to it. I did an earlier thread where I was roundly taken to task over my "lack of trust issues..."

Why on earth would ANYBODY trust these people? They (at least SOME of them, certainly not all or even most) lie on the witness stand to get convictions, they manufacture and manipulate evidence. It's not me saying this, it's the investigators who have looked at the evidence.

This is just another in a long line of scandals for the FBI and the BTAFE... two organizations that put "scalps" and "career advancement" ahead of truth and justice.

These people being investigated are oath-breakers, they go to court and swear to tell "the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth" under oath, under penalty of perjury... then they simply lie. There's nowhere you can go from there and use the word "trust".

Law enforcement officers and prosecutors who take their oaths seriously should be arresting each and every one of these people and making examples out of them. Yeah, like that's going to happen.


----------

